# Hog pen remodel



## Simpleterrier (May 19, 2018)

Added another roof and redid the floor


Old

 

 new


----------



## Simpleterrier (May 19, 2018)

old

 new


----------



## Baymule (May 19, 2018)

I am guessing that the addition of the new roof will deflect the sun and give them more shade? I like it! And it looks like you packed in more dirt for the floor. Did you use cement blocks? What will keep the pigs from rooting them up?

Since you are doing a remodel, I suppose the pigs are in the freezer. What were their hanging weights? 

Thanks to you and the pictures you posted, my hog raising is soooooo much easier now! I gave the pigs 100 pounds of feed this evening, I just go to the "window", open the top of the feed bin and pour it in, standing outside the pen. Wow. You have no idea how much I appreciate that! We have their blue barrel in the corner for soured corn and another blue barrel with the hog nipple extended into the pen. Freakin' awesome!


----------



## Simpleterrier (May 20, 2018)

Yep the new roof is for more shade someone built the last one wrong. The last two hogs went in the freezer last fall I would have to look up the weight they weren't as big as I wanted.


----------



## Simpleterrier (May 20, 2018)

Your welcome. The concrete is two by two cement pads. I ringed their noses this year. Last year they were pretty destructive.


----------



## Simpleterrier (May 20, 2018)

Here are the new inmates


----------



## Baymule (May 20, 2018)

Those are some handsome piggies! What breed/breeds? Four pigs, do you sell the "extras" and keep one for yourself? What is your target slaughter date?

The morning sun comes in the shelter I built for my pigs, but it isn't too bad. There is shade in their pen from the trees that are growing in the pen. I'll follow your lead and ring noses from now on, unless they are already big, like the Herefords that I have now were. They were four months old, so I figured if I tackled them, I might come out of that pen with a ring in MY nose! LOL


----------



## Simpleterrier (May 20, 2018)

There are four durocks and one hampHamps cross. Looking to get killed in October towards the beginning. I have two sold and two for me and the wife and two kids. Gonna can sausage about one whole pig worth


----------



## Simpleterrier (May 20, 2018)

Oups three durocks


----------



## rbruno (May 23, 2018)

Can you tell me the size of your pen and the size of the fenced in area?  I am hoping this summer/fall to start working on my pen and enclosed areas to be ready for two feeder pigs in the spring.  I am still unsure of how much room they need for both the pen and the fenced in area.  Yours must be big enough for 4 which I don't plan at this point to have that many.


----------



## Simpleterrier (May 23, 2018)

The shed is about 8x8 and the pen is 16x32


----------



## rbruno (May 23, 2018)

great  Thanks you.  I would imagine that was plenty big for 2 if you now fit 4.


----------



## Baymule (May 23, 2018)

I don't know the dimensions of our pen, but a 200' roll of wire and a 12' gate enclose it. Plus the little Pig Palace. LOL @rbruno if you make a pen/barn/shed/chicken coop bigger than what you think you need, you will be glad later on that you did.


----------



## rbruno (May 23, 2018)

I couldn't agree more.  It seems no matter what size the structure, I always fill it up.  I made my chicken coop bigger then it needed to be for the 4 chickens I had.  When I processed those out, the next time I bought pullets, I had to get 5.  Now 5 is not a lot more then 4, but If I had to buy 6 or 8 I would have had the space.  I am thinking it might be the same with the pigs.  If I get two and have some success, I might get 3 next time to sell.  I haven't seen a lot of info on here about how much pigs need for space.  The BackYard Chicken site has tons of post about the space needed for chickens.  I just need to keep researching and checking with what people currently have.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 26, 2018)

rbruno said:


> I couldn't agree more.  It seems no matter what size the structure, I always fill it up.  I made my chicken coop bigger then it needed to be for the 4 chickens I had.  When I processed those out, the next time I bought pullets, I had to get 5.  Now 5 is not a lot more then 4, but If I had to buy 6 or 8 I would have had the space.  I am thinking it might be the same with the pigs.  If I get two and have some success, I might get 3 next time to sell.  I haven't seen a lot of info on here about how much pigs need for space.  The BackYard Chicken site has tons of post about the space needed for chickens.  I just need to keep researching and checking with what people currently have.



Pigs are raised in a variety of manners. The ones in actual commercial hog farms have barely enough room to turn around. We raised three pigs in a 12x12 covered pen for the last several years. It has a concrete floor though they get plenty of straw then they of course make a corner for their bathroom. We do a barrel waterer outside the pen on concrete blocks with the nipple in the pen. We prefer feeding out of flat, rubber pans twice daily. The concrete has made it much easier to clean as he just scoops it out with tractor bucket when we take the panels down. (Panels are pig panels with 2x4 frames. He did build a gate with a latch in one also.) 

This area will be part of the cattle area after this cleaning (shipped our pigs to butcher on Thursday.) We are still debating on what to we want to do for the next round. They are notorious for tearing up ground but are amazingly clean and will typically keep one area for their bathroom and another area for their bed. 

Here are some pics of our pen. I’ll try to grab a few specifically of the pen tonight. 

Shows the solid, interior wall. Also the corner and the gate. 



 
Side view. Gate is to immediate right of pigs in this pic. 


 
Shows how the panel meets the corner/solid wall. These two pigs arrived before we got rid of a bigger set so they got a temporary corner for their safety. 


 
Kids being silly! Lol. Shared to show the water barrel and nipple. It is wired to the wooden braces on the panel and positioned on concrete blocks to elevate it. 



Another view of the same corner. He screwed them into the existing solid wall.


----------

